# Clarification on Education history for filling EOI



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Dear Friends,
Trust you all are doing good!

I have submitted my EOI but have identified that I have selected QUALIFICATION field as "Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology" and have written the course name as Master in Computer Application against the field "Course Name"

Is it wrong?

Do I need to choose "Master Degree (Other)" against the field QUALIFICATION instead of "Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology" ?

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Dear Friends,
> Trust you all are doing good!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI but have identified that I have selected QUALIFICATION field as "Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology" and have written the course name as Master in Computer Application against the field "Course Name"
> ...


ACS in its assessment has assessed your degree as equivalent to ?

Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello Friend,
Thanks for your response.

Here is the evaluation comments on my education.

"Your Master in Computer Applications from Utkal University completed August 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing"

Could you please confirm if there is a need to change in EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Hello Friend,
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Here is the evaluation comments on my education.
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would let the EOI be as it is, as it is correctly filled
In fact that is what I had also used for my application 
Cheers


----------



## Bhuto (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks my friend for confirmation. You are spot on!!!!!!

189: 65
190: 70
Current experience: 7.10 months approx. Experience clock is ticking in. Adding 5 more points by Mid April 2018. However, I am in age group 33 to 39. Touching 40 on 4th Jan 2019.

However, here are few more questions for you!

- I have submitted one EOI for 189 65 points and 190 for NSW. Can I submit one more EOI application only for 190 Victoria ? Does it have any negative consequences?

- More 5 points would be added in early April if I continue in current employment. Then the point statistics would be 189 70 and 190 75. Do I need to ask my current employment for a RR letter as soon as I touch 8 years? I understand that I only have to change the date keeping all other details intact.

- Considering my current age group ( I am touching 40 in Jan 2019) do you think I still should be positive for an ITA with effective date as APRIL 2018 for 189 70 and 190 75?

- Let's say with 189 70 and 190 75 I will get an ITA in November 2018 and would respond with payment in November as well. After this payment do you think my age would still be a constraint?

- Do I have to keep any document with respect to asset?

Kindest regards,
Bhuto


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bhuto said:


> Thanks my friend for confirmation. You are spot on!!!!!!
> 
> 189: 65
> 190: 70
> ...


1. You can submit to VIC also separately..Most members do
The only drawback I can see is that when you submit your application to the state after getting the preinvite is, answering the question if you have submitted application to another state also for sponsorship 
Apparently if you say YES, it’s a negative mark

2. I have given my understanding on under what circumstances you can claim points for experience beyond the assessment date. You can read it in my thread, the link for which is given in my signature 

3. I don’t predict invites 

4. Your points are frozen on the date of invite. They don’t go up or down for age or experience 

5. Some states require financial assets. Check the state you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## Aravindhnaga (Jun 1, 2018)

*Education history query in EOI*

Hi Newbienz

Am sorry if am not properly posting this query in this thread since this is my 1st time forum writing!

My query:

My education details:
- Diploma in Electronics (Singapore polytechnic)
- Bachelor of Electronics Engineering (UniSA adelaide,offshore course in singapore)

My Skills assessment:
- Based on Diploma and received +ve result from TRA.
- Didn't apply for nominated occupation based on degree,so skipped degree assessment.

Doubts:
- In EOI education history do i still have to mention my Degree and also diploma? Will my degree earn any points here (although not an assessed degree)? (If so,15 points)
- Is it just safer to show only my diploma (has TRA assessment)in EOI and eventually in visa application, once if am invited? (If so,10 points)
- Work experience in skilled employment starts from "actual day started working" or "date assigned by assessment authority?" In both ways,I will be completing 8yrs of experience in next 20days but before that want to submit EOI asap and hope to edit later.

Pls correct me if my queries are too long and in wrong thread? Need some guidance here.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Abeeharizwan (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi
I have similar case and I am so confused what to do. I have done my master degree overseas and came to Australia. Here I have completed my diploma in automotive and got assessment from TRA. Now when I'm filling education history in eoi should I mentioned my master degree without assessment as I don't want to claim points on that but when I mention my degree in eoi I'm getting 5 extra point.can I skip my master degree at this point and mention it later in visa application or sbould I mention it here and claim the point? Thanks


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

Aravindhnaga said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> Am sorry if am not properly posting this query in this thread since this is my 1st time forum writing!
> 
> ...


hello! i came to this thread because i was on the same feet as of now. i have diploma in motor mechanic and got +ve outcome letter from TRA. in filling the education history, may i ask what did you put. because im also confused whether i will select diploma or award by assessing authority


----------



## maryamzozo (Aug 13, 2018)

Abeeharizwan said:


> Hi
> I have similar case and I am so confused what to do. I have done my master degree overseas and came to Australia. Here I have completed my diploma in automotive and got assessment from TRA. Now when I'm filling education history in eoi should I mentioned my master degree without assessment as I don't want to claim points on that but when I mention my degree in eoi I'm getting 5 extra point.can I skip my master degree at this point and mention it later in visa application or sbould I mention it here and claim the point? Thanks


hello mate. i just want to know that did u put in your EOI since u r also automotive diploma holder, what exactly did you select in your EOI (education history, is it diploma or award by assessing authority


----------



## Aburajabfiras (Dec 14, 2018)

NB said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would let the EOI be as it is, as it is correctly filled
> In fact that is what I had also used for my application
> Cheers


Hi, my degree is (B.Sc. degree in Electrical engineering), it is not mentioned on my certificate( Bachelor of science,business or technology) so I filled (Bachelor degree (other)) is that correct ??

Regards.


----------

